# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Maio 2007



## Vince (1 Mai 2007 às 10:13)

As última saídas tem bom aspecto. 

*Precipitação Hirlam*
Animação da previsão a começar ao meio dia de hoje e a acabar à meia noite de amanhã.







*Precipitação GFS*
A mesma sequência segundo o GFS.





*Alertas*
O INM espanhol já tem uma série de alertas, quer para a neve, quer para chuvas.




http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_c.php

O nosso IM, pelo menos a esta hora, não tem qualquer alerta.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


*Instabilidade*
Tudo indica que teremos amanhã uma tarde animada com trovoadas, no sul e interior.

O Estofex tem apenas a previsão de ontem, válida até às 6:00 da manhã de amanhã. Como é 1º de Maio, duvido que hoje façam uma actualização. 




No entanto deixaram o aviso para forte convectividade a partir de amanhã


> Portugal: elevated convection coming in towards the end of the period.


http://www.estofex.org/


A previsão do TiempoSevero também é a de ontem




http://tiemposevero.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php

E finalmente o CAPE e o LI, que também mostra potencial para a tarde e final de tarde de amanhã.





[/URL]
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 10:42)

Para a Madeira apenas chegará alguns aguaceiros fracos, sem mais... a frente passa mais a norte da ilha...


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2007 às 11:08)

Revendo alguns modelos, o vento penso que será uma preocupação por cá, já a partir de amanhã, com rajadas que podem atingir os 100km/h já na quinta-feira.





A precipitação não será relevante, mas as temperaturas a 850mb já começam a subir aos 15ºC..


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2007 às 12:12)

pois é pois é, parece que vem ai chuvinha ^^


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2007 às 16:49)

Curiosas as imagens de Satélite, com a depressão que se aproxima muito bem visível.






http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Mago (1 Mai 2007 às 17:59)

Segundo o GFS o tempo quente e estável voltará já a partir da próxima semana. Aproveitem agora !!!!!


----------



## Minho (1 Mai 2007 às 18:29)

Se o dia de hoje apresentou-se Invernoso esta madrugada vai ser do mais puro estilo Outonal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mai 2007 às 19:13)

Olá amigos! Na proxima sexta feira vou para o Algarve, mais concretamente passar o fim de semana, até domingo ao meio dia, no Hotel Tivoli Spa de Lagos (5 estrelas) ! O merecido descanso! Podem dizer-me o que dizem os modelos! Vai dar pra ir à Praia? Ou será que vou ter de usar a piscina climatizada do Hotel???


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2007 às 23:45)

Situação a seguir durante o dia de hoje:



Vince disse:


> As última saídas tem bom aspecto (???? ?????) .
> 
> *Instabilidade*
> Tudo indica que teremos amanhã uma tarde animada com trovoadas, no sul e interior. (...) deixaram o aviso para forte convectividade a partir de amanhã
> ...


----------



## tomalino (2 Mai 2007 às 01:15)

A última actualização do estofex promete:

...Portugal, Spain and the Strait of Gibraltar...

An upper - level trough continues its SE-ward motion, crossing Portugal and S-Spain during the forecast period. Latest cyclone phase evolution forecast of various models indicate some slow organisation and strengthening of this system.
(...)
The main threat will be an isolated large hail and severe wind gust risk, but low LCLs and enhanced LL shear along the occlusion also favor an isolated tornado risk as far north as Madrid.

18Z onwards, most robust thunderstorm threat will shift offshore with mainly a severe wind gust risk.

High PWAT values over the level-1 region and repeated thunderstorm evolution along the eastward shifting frontal boundary also indicate a flash flood risk.

www.estofex.org



O GFS prevê grandes quantidades de chuva para amanhã (para Maio), principalmente na região centro.
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html

Amanhã vou  levar a máquina para a faculdade 

Boa noite!


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 02:16)

Vince disse:


> *Precipitação Hirlam*
> Animação da previsão a começar ao meio dia de hoje e a acabar à meia noite de amanhã.
> 
> 
> ...



Para comparar às animações que coloquei ontem de manhã, 1 de Maio, fiz outra animação do que se passou depois. À primeira vista, quem acertou mais foi o GFS, que punha a entrada da frente mais a sul do Porto e com precipitação fraca e moderada, ao contrário do Hirlam, com uma entrada mais a norte.
Mas como sabemos, a cobertura de radar no norte é deficiente ou mesmo inexistente, pelo que não se pode tirar qualquer conclusão tendo em conta esse facto


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 03:36)

tomalino disse:


> A última actualização do estofex promete:



Eu também continuo com alguma "fé" de que a depressão nos traga alguma animação hoje à tarde. Ao longo do dia de ontem gostei de ver nas animações de satélite o carácter bem definido, pequeno, compacto e rotativo da depressão. 

Vamos ver o que acontecerá quando ela chegar nas próximas horas a Portugal.

*Aqui fica uma imagem da depressão, ontem às 12:35 UTC*









Versão alta resolução (250 metros/pixel): http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2007121123000-2007121123500.250m.jpg


*
E aqui outra imagem, às 14:10 UTC, mas só a apanhar a parte sul.*








Versão alta resolução (250 metros/pixel): http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl2_143.A2007121141000-2007121141501.250m.jpg


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 10:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Na proxima sexta feira vou para o Algarve, mais concretamente passar o fim de semana, até domingo ao meio dia, no Hotel Tivoli Spa de Lagos (5 estrelas) ! O merecido descanso! Podem dizer-me o que dizem os modelos! Vai dar pra ir à Praia? Ou será que vou ter de usar a piscina climatizada do Hotel???



Flaviense, olhando para o GFS, diria que não vai ser mau, mas vai ser um pouco melhor quando tiveres que regressar  

A partir de sábado temos o nosso conhecido e quase odiado   anti-ciclone dos Açores a mostrar um pouco os músculos e a dizer que afinal está vivo e que acabou a bagunça e a rebaldaria que temos tido nos últimos tempos  






Mas a sua influência máxima vai-se fazer sentir precisamente a partir de Domingo, e pelo menos até à 3ªfeira seguinte.

Deixo-te aqui o Meteograma para Lagos.
Tens a temperatura, o vento, a cobertura de nuvens (CLD CVR), a pressão, etc.





Portanto, terás um fim de semana agradável com céu limpo ou quase limpo, embora as temperaturas não sejam nada de excepcional, e um banho de mar é capaz de ainda ser um pouco desagradável. No SPA deve ser melhor  

Mas nada como tu próprio ires acompanhando os modelos:

*Wetterzentrale*
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

*Meteograma*
Se quiseres cozinhar o teu próprio Meteograma:
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Mai 2007 às 11:09)

O estofex promete:


----------



## mocha (2 Mai 2007 às 11:47)

Angelstorm disse:


> O estofex promete:



é verdade  , vamos la a ver


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2007 às 11:56)

mocha disse:


> é verdade  , vamos la a ver



Eu hoje já estou menos confiante do que estava ontem. O CAPE piorou um pouco nas últimas saídas, embora outros indicadores sejam bastante interessantes, mas se calhar será mais do lado espanhol. 

Para quem não conheça, um bom link com toneladas de modelos e indices de instabilidade:

*Convective Weather Maps*
http://lightningwizard.com/maps/


----------



## squidward (5 Mai 2007 às 18:20)

malta......quando e q poderemos ter de volta as trovoadas no mes de MAIO ???


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 18:21)

A previsão para a Madeira para os próximos, talvez, 15 dias deverá ser de tempo relativamente estável, fruto do Anticiclone... céu nublado a limpo e com pouca probabilidade de aguaceiros... 
Tenho esperança que isto mude e não fique assim tão monótono. Mas o que temos de mais certo pelo Atlântico do que o Anticiclone vamos lá ver...


----------



## Rog (5 Mai 2007 às 22:49)

A cada saida parece que as temperaturas a 850hpa sobem... já andam nos 18ºc e -11ºC a 500hpa.


----------



## Minho (5 Mai 2007 às 23:14)

squidward disse:


> malta......quando e q poderemos ter de volta as trovoadas no mes de MAIO ???



Para já não se avizinham trovoadas... o anticiclone está cada vez mais potente... e as temperaturas a 500 hPa vão aumentando paulatinamente. 







http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEVX


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2007 às 15:44)

Começa o tempo de sol, atenção aos raios UV. 
Previsão para hoje: ( A Madeira já com índice 10 )


----------



## Minho (6 Mai 2007 às 16:03)

10  

Sem dúvida é outra latitude....

A intensidade do Sol de princípios de Maio é a mesma de finais de Julho... o calor é que ainda não é tanto...


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2007 às 09:03)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Começa o tempo de sol, atenção aos raios UV.
> Previsão para hoje: ( A Madeira já com índice 10 )



Muito bem lembrado. O facto de não estar muito calor engana.

Quanto a modelos, esta semana vai ser muito monótona zzzzzzzzzzz

*LISBOA:*


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 10:32)

Vince disse:


> Muito bem lembrado. O facto de não estar muito calor engana.
> 
> Quanto a modelos, esta semana vai ser muito monótona zzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> *LISBOA:*



E certo é que, apesar de se chamar Anticiclone dos Açores, por lá a chuva ainda aparece agora por Portugal cont. e Madeira nem vê-la...


----------



## Mago (7 Mai 2007 às 15:32)

Resta-nos o registo de ir batendo as máximas sucessivamente.
Pode ser que na proxima semana seja-mos brindados com uma trovoadazita.


----------



## squidward (7 Mai 2007 às 20:45)

...HMMM ja tou a ver k os meses de Maio ja n sao o que eram, estão-se a tornar muito secos!! e sem trovoadas, pelo menos aqui na minha zona, que ja nao ocorre uma trovoada desde 2004 no mes de Maio. O melhor é mesmo o mes de Outubro. DE 2001 para cá tem havido sempre trovoadas


----------



## Minho (7 Mai 2007 às 23:13)

Sim, Maio e Junho há muitos anos que são muito fracotes. Ou está chuva ou sol.  Aquele dias de trovoadas muitas vezes secas e de noite passaram à história.

O resto da semana adivinha-se estável com as temperaturas a manterem-se nos valores actuais. No próximo fds talvez alguma instabilidade possa vir a atingir o extremo Norte do país, mas não mais do que isso


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2007 às 00:19)

Mesmo sem chuva espero que volte a refrescar um pouco lá para o dia 11 e 12. A ver se a Primavera aguenta ainda mais uma semana ou duas.


----------



## squidward (8 Mai 2007 às 00:20)

por acaso Junho do ano passado até foi fertil em trovoadas 

agora o mes de MAIO......pois


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2007 às 00:24)

No ano passado tivemos vários dias de trovoada em Junho e ainda mais em Julho.


----------



## Fil (8 Mai 2007 às 13:35)

Que seca de semana (e nunca melhor dito), típica de verão com calor e muito sol. Menos mal que lá para o final da semana vai refrescar um pouco e até pode chover no litoral norte.


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2007 às 11:44)

Mantêm-se as previsões de uma descida dos valores de temperatura para os próximos dias.


----------



## Minho (9 Mai 2007 às 12:39)

E o Norte não vai escapara a uma chuvazita....


Meteograma Porto







http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPR&submit.x=8&submit.y=6&submit=submit


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2007 às 15:35)

e pronto ja esta o fim d semana estragado venha a chuva la pa terça ja temos o sol a brilhar!


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 10:41)

Uns dias mais frescos e até alguma chuva com a aproximação desta depressão e dos sistemas frontais associados.





Depois volta o Anticiclone e os dias de Verão.


----------



## Nuno (14 Mai 2007 às 19:38)

Boas pessoal, este tópico tem andado muito morto. Mas vem ai muito calor  Para quem gosta de praia, apanhar um belo bronze, disfrutar daquelas noites maravilhosas vai estar exelente. As temperaturas vao começar a subir a pique apartir de amanha. Mas o calor vai.se começar a sentir mais na quinta feira. Tivemos aqueles poucos dias de calor mas ja muito bons mas agora pareçe que virá muito mais calor 

Dia 16:




Dia 17:




Dia 18:




Dia 19:




Dia 20:


----------



## Minho (14 Mai 2007 às 21:40)

É verdade o calor vai apertar bem no mais no Sul. 
Até chega a formar-se uma baixa térmica sobre o norte de África...


----------



## mocha (15 Mai 2007 às 15:06)

alguem me pode elucidar a diferença de isoleted t-storms, para scattered t-storms??


----------



## rozzo (15 Mai 2007 às 15:18)

mocha disse:


> alguem me pode elucidar a diferença de isoleted t-storms, para scattered t-storms??



bem, acho que isso não deverá importar mt..  
scattered é disperso acho eu? portanto de disperso para isolado.. nao deve ir mta diferença digo eu  deve ser uma questão de gosto de quem diz?  
quando mt talvez ainda considerasse isolado "abaixo" de disperso, ou seja, trovoadas ainda mais localizadas espacialmente..mas aqui já tou a entrar em interpretação pessoal


----------



## mocha (15 Mai 2007 às 16:09)

rozzo disse:


> bem, acho que isso não deverá importar mt..
> scattered é disperso acho eu? portanto de disperso para isolado.. nao deve ir mta diferença digo eu  deve ser uma questão de gosto de quem diz?
> quando mt talvez ainda considerasse isolado "abaixo" de disperso, ou seja, trovoadas ainda mais localizadas espacialmente..mas aqui já tou a entrar em interpretação pessoal




obrigado pelo esclarecimento  
quem diz é the weather channel, normalmente aparecem essas duas definições, daí pensar k uma seja diferente da outra


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Mai 2007 às 22:57)

É isso mm que o rozzo referiu mocha!   so a terminologia inglesa é k as define como sendo diferentes em "isoladas" e "dispersas"...
Já agora pessoal, n acham que o GFS se pode estar a passar um bocadinho por causa destes dias de calor que ai se avizinham?Porque para domingo ja dão novamente uma entrada bastante fria a 850hPa!


----------



## Nuno (15 Mai 2007 às 23:21)

Tiagofsky disse:


> É isso mm que o rozzo referiu mocha!   so a terminologia inglesa é k as define como sendo diferentes em "isoladas" e "dispersas"...
> Já agora pessoal, n acham que o GFS se pode estar a passar um bocadinho por causa destes dias de calor que ai se avizinham?Porque para domingo ja dão novamente uma entrada bastante fria a 850hPa!



Boas, epa eu sinceramente acho que sim, mas  Epa eu tenho acompnhado os modelos e eles ñ davam esta entrada fria para domingo mas aqui a umas saidas para cá tem se vindo a verificar isso, estou a achar muito estranho porque vai ser uma desxida a pique tas temperaturas iremos ter maximas no dia 18 que poderão ir ate ao 35ºC em algumas zonas do pais, depois as temperaturas desxem a pique, a reação das pessoas ñ vai ser a melhor


----------



## tomalino (16 Mai 2007 às 21:05)

Pois é...parece que depois do calor vamos ter umas trovoadas para o interior no sábado e, talvez para todo o país, a partir de domingo :weather058:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.htm

E olhem para os valores de CAPE previstos (ainda falta uma semana, mas há que ter esperança  :

terça-feira:




quarta-feira,12h:




quarta-feira,18h:




quinta-feira,00h:




Seria óptimo para as fotos !!


----------



## Minho (16 Mai 2007 às 21:31)

Muito potencial mesmo  

Mas como os fenómenos meteorológicos interessantes em Portugal o GFS acaba por retirar.....  até lá...


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2007 às 21:32)

tomalino disse:


> Pois é...parece que depois do calor vamos ter umas trovoadas para o interior no sábado e, talvez para todo o país, a partir de domingo :weather058:
> 
> Seria óptimo para as fotos !!



Bem cuscado Tomalino !!
  Aí está uma coisa que não se deve vê todos os dias...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (17 Mai 2007 às 20:48)

Boa noite pessoal.
Em relação ao CAPE, podemos ter potencial para fogo de artifício já este Sábado:


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Mai 2007 às 21:50)

TRUBUJOUM TRUBUJOUM!!!!!   Já não escapam!


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2007 às 23:39)

Em contrapartida o GFS anda a roubar em cada saída a pólvora que estava prevista para o foguetório da festa de 4ª feira...  
Daqui até lá rouba-nos tudo


----------



## rozzo (18 Mai 2007 às 11:04)

festa deve começar ja hoje no interior norte pelo menos.. e amanha ja promete bastante instabilidade nessas regioes, assim como domingo.. no inicio da semana talvez mais propicio aqui para o litoral e tal.. depois ainda é mt longe para grandes previsoes acho eu..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mai 2007 às 11:31)

Bons dias malta!!

Sim...este calor intenso so podia dar nisso!! aguardo com ansiadade o FESTIVAL LIGHTNING MAIO 2007!!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif

Enquanto isso os dias abrazadores continuam, tenho estado a registar temp_max de 33Cº e min ate á meia noite de 24Cº!! espetacular!! Um brazeiro malta!!

Estado do mar: Levante 0.5m a 1m que amanha sobe para 1m a 1.5m e no domingo sera o auge k subira para os 2 metroes!!

Temp_agua_mar 19Cº para VRSA!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mai 2007 às 12:55)

Chuvinha. onde irá cair nos proximos dias???


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mai 2007 às 13:22)

rozzo disse:


> bem, acho que isso não deverá importar mt..
> scattered é disperso acho eu? portanto de disperso para isolado.. nao deve ir mta diferença digo eu  deve ser uma questão de gosto de quem diz?
> quando mt talvez ainda considerasse isolado "abaixo" de disperso, ou seja, trovoadas ainda mais localizadas espacialmente..mas aqui já tou a entrar em interpretação pessoal



Scaterred - Espalhadas, dispersas. Ou seja pode acontecer 1 aqui em Faro, outra em Olhão outra em Tavira.
Isolated - Isoladas. Cai aqui em Faro e mais em sitio nenhum ...
é mais ou menos isso ...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mai 2007 às 13:28)

Segundo os modelos podemos ter uma situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir deste Sábado até pelo menos até ao próximo Fim de Semana.
Em termos de precipitação não existe nada a que se possa dar muito crédito porque esta depressão em altitude (penso eu!!) é muito instável !!
 Tanto pode chover em Altitude como no litoral .. mas eu contaria mais que a maior parte da precipitação seja no Interior ...
 Veremos o que diz as próximas 48 horas ... 
http://westwind.ch/?page=gfsm


----------



## Fil (18 Mai 2007 às 13:31)

Que reviravolta espectacular nos modelos! Toda esta chuvinha vai ser muito benéfica para enfrentarmos o verão sem grandes falta de água, e sempre refresca o ambiente e mata uns mosquitos. 

Para amanhã espero umas trovoadazitas para cá


----------



## Mago (18 Mai 2007 às 16:15)

Ola
Sim os modelos prometem alguma animação já amanha e depois, 
Depois para Terça e Quarta temos uma Depressão a Sudoeste da Peninsula Ibérica que pode trazer umas trovoadas e umas chuvadas à Primavera.

Isto promete


----------



## tomalino (18 Mai 2007 às 16:31)

Vince disse:


> Em contrapartida o GFS anda a roubar em cada saída a pólvora que estava prevista para o foguetório da festa de 4ª feira...
> Daqui até lá rouba-nos tudo



É sempre assim! 
Mas em compensação, parece que a festa já vai começar hoje


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2007 às 01:05)

CAPE/LI (Run de 18z de Sexta)

*Sábado 18z*





*Domingo 18z*





*2ªfeira 18z*





*3ªfeira 18z*





*4ªfeira 18z* Voltou a melhorar 





*5ªfeira 18z*






*Mapa de Alertas TiempoSevero - Sábado e Domingo*








> *ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR.  *
> 
> Entre el sábado y el domingo se espera el paso de un frente atlántico que traerá un tiempo muy inestable ya que provocará un intenso contraste térmico entre las diferentes capas bajas de la troposfera. La vaguada fría asociada se descolgará los días siguientes formando una DANA en frente de *Portugal*.
> 
> ...




*Alertas INM (Espanha)*








> *TORMENTAS GENERALIZADAS EN LA MITAD NORTE Y CENTRO PENINSULAR*
> A partir de mañana sábado día 19, se espera una inestabilización atmosférica generalizada en el área peninsular que dará lugar a numerosas tormentas, algunas de ellas fuertes, y un descenso acusado de las temperaturas. El sábado, el área mas afectada será el norte y cuadrante noreste, con las tormentas más intensas en el área de los sistemas Ibérico, Cantábrico y Pirineos. El domingo, día 20, las tormentas se generalizarán a gran parte del área peninsular, esperándose que sean más intensas en la Meseta Norte, interior de Galicia, norte de Extremadura, área Cantábrica, alto Ebro y Sistema Central. La vertiente mediterránea se quedará, en gran parte, al margen de esta situación. Esta situación se verá acompañada de un descenso térmico en las comunidades de la mitad oeste peninsular, que será más acusado en el interior de Galicia, Meseta Norte y área Cantábrica.
> http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf




*Alertas IM*


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mai 2007 às 11:11)

TORMENTAS GENERALIZADAS EN LA MITAD NORTE Y CENTRO
PENINSULAR
Información elaborada el día 19 de mayo de 2007
A partir de hoy, sábado día 19, se producirá una inestabilización atmosférica
generalizada en el área peninsular que dará lugar a numerosas tormentas,
algunas de ellas fuertes. Esta situación se verá acompañada de un descenso
térmico en las comunidades de la mitad oeste peninsular, mas acusado en el
interior de Galicia, en la Meseta Norte y en el área Cantábrica. El sábado las
zonas mas afectadas serán el norte y el cuadrante noreste, con las tormentas
más intensas en el área de los sistemas Ibérico, Cantábrico y Pirineos. El
domingo día 20, se generalizarán las tormentas a la práctica totalidad de la
Península, excepto al área mediterránea, esperándose que sean más intensas
en la Meseta Norte, norte de Extremadura, área Cantábrica, alto Ebro y
Sistema Central.
Es muy probable que esta situación de inestabilidad, con chubascos y
tormentas, se prolongue a lo largo de toda la semana, afectando, con una
distribución espacial y temporal irregular, a la práctica totalidad de las regiones
peninsulares.
Copyright © www.inm.es


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mai 2007 às 11:22)

Sábado_2007/05/19





Domingo_2007/05/20





Segunda_2007/05/21





Copyright © weatheronline


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mai 2007 às 11:37)

Que grande contraste...

Mapa de avisos do INM português:




Copyright © INM

Mapa de avisos do INM espanhol:




Copyright © INM


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mai 2007 às 14:12)

O INM sempre atento ao MeteoPT...





É assim mesmo...mais vale tarde do que nunca...


----------



## tomalino (20 Mai 2007 às 00:06)

Previsões para amanhã, ás 15h, no site meteoblue:









(é a primeira vez que utilizo estes mapas, não sei se são muito fiáveis)


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 13:17)

A semana apresenta-se muito animada. 
Vigiemos essa DANA ou DISA  a SW de Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mai 2007 às 10:22)

_"Finalmente, desde la vaguada que se situaba al Noroeste de la península Ibérica, hoy ya se gesta una depresión fría aislada en altitud al Oeste de la Península Ibérica, a la que se acompaña un embolsamiento de aire frío en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera, que registra temperaturas de entre -20ºC y -25ºC a unos 5600mts de altitud al Oeste de Portugal. Esta perturbación se va moviendo además hacia el Sur, de modo que mañana ya se encontrará entre el Golfo de Cádiz y el Norte de Canarias. Aunque se sitúa al Oeste, y mañana el Suroeste de la Península, el ramal ascendente de esta perturbación aún alcanza a afectar gran parte de la Península. En superficie tiene menos reflejo, apareciendo apenas unas bajas presiones relativas situadas sobre el interior peninsular, mientras que también aparecen bajas presiones relativas hacia el Norte de África o Alborán. Con ello existe un flujo de vientos de Levante sobre parte de la fachada mediterránea. En definitiva, de un modo u otro la mayor parte de la Península se va a ver afectada al menos por una inestabilidad relativa, aunque no generalizada sino en forma de chubascos puntuales."_
Fonte: CEAMET - Meteorología


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mai 2007 às 12:18)

Ainda há esperança!

Chuvinha:







Temperaturas:







Pressão:






By: MeteoGalicia


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2007 às 13:45)

É preciso estar também atento para a Madeira a partir de 3ªfeira


*GFS*
















*HIRLAM*







Rogpacheco: a camara fotográfica está a postos ?


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 13:48)

Vince disse:


> É preciso estar também atento para a Madeira a partir de 3ªfeira
> 
> 
> *GFS*
> ...



Já fiz referência a essa situação noutro tópico, especialmente sobre a ausência de info por parte do IM.
Os aguaceiros poderão ser fortes e com trovoada...


----------



## rozzo (21 Mai 2007 às 17:29)

amanha é que começa a verdadeira animação 
pelo menos no norte e interior centro..


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2007 às 20:12)

Segundo o GFS a acção começa já na próxima madrugada.

*Animação Precipitação 24:00 UTC (hoje) - 24:00 UTC(amanhã)* (run das 12z)





Nas últimas horas voltou a surgir forte convectividade no norte de Marrocos e interior de Espanha. 

*Animação Satélite Hoje 
15:30 UTC - 18:00 UTC*




http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


*Último alerta do Tiempo Severo*
ÚLTIMA HORA (20h del 21 de mayo): Se están desarrollando fuertes tormentas desde el norte de África que de forma inminente podrían afectar la península según los modelos.





http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mai 2007 às 23:38)

Quem pensava que a seguir a estes dias com alguma animação vinha o calor enganou-se...o fim do mês promete ser bem fresquinho.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Mai 2007 às 23:49)

Boa noite pessoal!
O panorama tempestuoso parece prometedor nestas imagens de satélite (mais recentes e captadas pelas 19h).
Vamos a ver se a rota se mantém, e o grande potencial convectivo também...





Confirma-se o cenário pela temperatura das nuvens:


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 00:02)

Nuno, essa célula que nasceu no sul de Marrocos já está a ser fortemente afectada pela situação em Portugal.

Importante é observar que a célula convectiva ao final da tarde tinham rumo NE e agora parte da nebulosidade da célula já está a ser arrastada para cá, sentido NW, para o Alentejo e Beira Baixa, o que está de acordo com a circulação prevista pelos modelos naquela zona a partir destas horas.






Esta célula não deve trazer nada, pois os nucleos estão bem longe em Espanha, mas talvez se as nuvens que estão entre o sul do Algarve e o estreito conseguissem ganhar convectividade forte, talvez já nas próximas horas houvesse animação no Algarve, Alentejo e Beira Baixa. Mas tenho dúvidas sobre a convectividade.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 09:32)

A instabilidade entrou exactamente por onde o GFS a punha.
Trouxe precipitação, mas o grosso da trovoada ficou-se pelo sul de Espanha. Em Córdoba voltou a ser um festival.

Vamos ver como será o 2º "round", ao final da tarde, com valores de CAPE/LI muito interessantes no norte.

Animação GFS 12:00-24:00 (run das 00z)


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2007 às 09:44)

bem isto hoje promete:
http://estofex.org/:shocking:


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 10:08)

mocha disse:


> bem isto hoje promete:
> http://estofex.org/:shocking:



Ena ...

Mas é preciso não esquecer que já a quando da última DANA na zona do Porto também tivemos uns valores alarmistas, e depois nada de especial se passou. 
Mas parece que hoje o cenário está mais bem composto ao nível de outros indicadores.








> *...Spain and Portugal...*
> Both instability and deep layer shear are forecast to increase compared to previous days, shear from moderate to high values (15-25 m/s 0-6 km and 1-8 km) and also low level shear from weak to moderate (8 m/s) to strong in the evening over the western parts (GFS18Z forecast >10 or 12 m/s). SREH3 is progged to reach over 250 m2/s2 over southeastern Spain during the afternoon. Abundant deep convergence should be present, but mid level QG support will switch from positive to slightly negative during the late afternoon... this may prevent to some extent development of a large MCS... but not too sure about that.
> Main convective mode seems long-lived multicell and especially supercell storms with a chance of large hail, and some severe gusts. Chances for a tornado are more enhanced in/towards Portugal where low level shear would be better, though not fenomenal.
> One or a few MCSes are possible during the evening, posing a main threat of severe gusts.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2007 às 12:33)

A previsão do Estofex é baseada no run GFS das 00:00z.

Olhando pelos mapas exprimentais do Convective Weather Maps (também baseados nesse run), temos estes dois conjuntos de indicadores que suportaram a previsão:

*0-3 km Storm-relative Environmental Helicity, Supercell Composite Parameter, Bunkers Storm Motion*
O Estofex indica condições para a formação de sistemas multicelulares, ou mesmo MCS's (sistemas convectivos de mesoescala), que podem até eventualmente gerar supercélulas por causa valores de helicidade/vorticidade podendo induzir rotatividade nas células..


> Abundant deep convergence should be present, but mid level QG support will switch from positive to slightly negative during the late afternoon... this may prevent to some extent development of a large MCS... but not too sure about that.
> Main convective mode seems long-lived multicell and especially supercell storms with a chance of large hail, and some severe gusts
> One or a few MCSes are possible during the evening, posing a main threat of severe gusts.








Linhas de cor: Supercell Composite Parameter
Manchas: Helicidade
Para compreender este mapa ler este tópico do Forum.



*0-6 km Shear, 0-1 km Shear, Significant Tornado Parameter*
A acrescentar às condições do anterior mapa, o shear no norte é favorável à formação de um tornado.


> Chances for a tornado are more enhanced in/towards Portugal where low level shear would be better, though not fenomenal.







Linhas tracejadas: Significant Tornado Parameter
Linhas pretas: Shear 0-6km 
Manchas: Shear 0-1km 
Para compreender este mapa ler este tópico do Forum.


*Estes mapas do Convective Weather Maps tiveram como base o run das 00:00z do GFS. Se houver mapas gerados com um run mais recente e tiverem alterações, coloco aqui uma actualização.*

A última vez que tivemos um alerta 2 do Estofex em Portugal também foi a quando da última DANA mas não deu em nada, mas desta vez as condições de instabilidade parecem bem superiores.

Vamos ver se ao início da tarde se começam ou não a formar células em Espanha naquele corredor indicado no 1º mapa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2007 às 12:33)

olá a todos, k pena a zona de Olhão a Vila Real de Santo António ainda não viu uma trovoadazinha em Maio


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Mai 2007 às 15:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> olá a todos, k pena a zona de Olhão a Vila Real de Santo António ainda não viu uma trovoadazinha em Maio



Ola malta...

Em VRSA ja houve uma trovoada forte nos primeiros dias de Maio...depoix disso é que nada... Houve uma salvo erro no dia 3 ou 4 de maio!!~

Mas so registei uma Celula em Cache do tipo severo cujo ventos moderados e cruzados com duraçao de 30minutos sensivelmente!! os aguaceiros foram fortes!!

Algarvio...sei que isto esta fraco mas fomos os primeiros a ter trovoadas neste mes!!  

Mas temos de aguardar poix vamos ter uma situaçao no dia 25 e 26 deste mes para esta zona!!!

Alerta Vermelho: para Tornados no Norte e Centro!!

Com esta me vou!!

Kero relatos e todos atentos


----------



## rozzo (22 Mai 2007 às 18:06)

para alem das precipitaçoes algo intensas que ja todos os modelos preveem para o Norte a partir do fim da tarde de hj, as novas run's das 12 de hj melhoraram em termos de animaçao para litoral mais a Sul como Lisboa p.ex ja a partir da tarde amanha.. vamos la ver :P


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2007 às 21:18)

rozzo disse:


> para alem das precipitaçoes algo intensas que ja todos os modelos preveem para o Norte a partir do fim da tarde de hj, as novas run's das 12 de hj melhoraram em termos de animaçao para litoral mais a Sul como Lisboa p.ex ja a partir da tarde amanha.. vamos la ver :P



Deus te oiça, k isto está fraquissimo


----------



## ACalado (22 Mai 2007 às 21:27)

o estofex promete   vamos ver se cai mais uma trovoada durante esta noite


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2007 às 13:58)

Chegámos ao tal dia em que na semana passada Portugal apresentava um CAPE/LI quase nunca visto.
Entretanto, com o tempo foi mudando, ora tirando, ora pondo.

O último run ficou assim:

CAPE/LI 18:00





O potencial longe do que era previsto há uns dias, apesar de tudo, ainda é razoável, mas acho que desta vez faltam os rastilhos. Veremos.

Entretanto, pelo que estive a ler, o cenário previsto será mais ou menos este:

Hoje parece que em termos de animação será a vez do Sul e talvez interior Centro/Sul.
No Satélite parece crescer a instabilidade que poderá afectar o Algarve e a Andaluzia já nas próximas horas.

A partir do inicio da noite no sudeste espanhol poderão desenvolver-se novamentes sistemas idênticos aos de ontem, embora provavelmente mais fracos, e que tenderão a deslocar-se para o interior espanhol, podendo eventualmente afectar um pouco também o nosso interior.

Deixo aqui duas análises, uma do Estofex, outra do Vigorro, um dos users cujas análises e conhecimento mais respeito no Meteored.



> *Iberian Peninsula*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Análisis de modelos meteorológicos. *
> Hoy a las 12:46:15
> 
> Sinopticamente la situacion esta evolucionando de nuevo... la DANA, aunque se mantendra potente todavia bastantes horas, esta volviendo a ser reintegrada en el jet, con lo que empieza a moverse y a rellenarse...
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2007 às 14:19)

vamos ver se o Vince tem razão e se o Algarve vai ter animação ou não, por agora sol entre nuvens altas e cerca de 21,4 ºC em Olhão.


----------



## Minho (23 Mai 2007 às 21:57)

É impressionante como não se vislumbra estabilidade e muito menos temperaturas altas durante pelo menos os próximos 8 dias.

Vamos estar sobre um fluxo constante ora de N, ora de NW, ora de W....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 22:13)

Minho disse:


> É impressionante como não se vislumbra estabilidade e muito menos temperaturas altas durante pelo menos os próximos 8 dias.
> 
> Vamos estar sobre um fluxo constante ora de N, ora de NW, ora de W....



Então confirma-se a "Friaxe" que alertam os srs da MeteoGalicia! Os serviços catalães tal como os galegos já alertaram que para a semana a situação será invernal! Podem ver isso nos videos que coloquei no Tópico Imagens Internacional!!! E mais uma foto linda de Saturno encostada à lua!

Verão??? Onde andas???


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2007 às 11:03)

Situação Sinóptica (Quinta-feira, 24 de Maio de 2007):  

_"La situación sobre la Península sigue determinada por la presencia de una depresión fría aislada en los niveles medios y altos de la troposfera sobre el Golfo de Cádiz y Sur de Portugal, que se acompaña un embolsamiento de aire frío en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera, que registra temperaturas de unos -20ºC a unos 5600mts de altitud en su seno. Desde esa posición, esta perturbación sigue afectando la mayor parte de la Península, bien más directamente, como en el caso del Suroeste e interior peninsular, con tormentas fuertes, o bien afectando también al Este peninsular el ramal ascendente de esta perturbación. En superficie tiene menos reflejo, apareciendo apenas bajas presiones relativas sobre el interior peninsular y el Norte de África o Alborán. Es una situación de continuación de las tormentas en todo el interior peninsular, donde de nuevo pueden ser puntualmente fuertes o muy fuertes y/o acompañarse de granizo. Esta depresión fría va a comenzar ya a moverse hacia el Nordeste a partir de mañana Viernes, cruzando así la Península en dirección Nordeste. En ese tránsito ya las tormentas más intensas se irán trasladando hacia el Norte peninsular en los próximos días, aunque aún mañana la depresión fría se centrará hacia el interior del Suroeste peninsular, desde donde todavía afectará a todas las regiones peninsulares, con tormentas de nuevo fuertes en el interior."_
Fonte: CEAMET


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2007 às 22:42)

A primavera continua uma miragem. Está-se mesmo a ver que vamos entrar directamente no Verão com as temperaturas tórridas a chegarem de repente.

Não fosse a falta de precipitação como de costume, segunda-feira tínhamos neve a partir dos 1000 metros...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mai 2007 às 23:01)

Pois é! O INM insiste numa *cota de neve de 1200m para segunda feira* , e reparem que mesmo nos dias precedentes e procedentes as cotas variam entre os 1500m e 1800m! São baixíssimas para a época do ano! 
As probabilidades de precipitação para o Sul da Província de Ourense variam entre os 75 e os 90%!

Pode haver surpresas nas Serras do Geres, Larouco, Montezinho! Enfim! Vá-se lá entender isto!


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2007 às 17:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> o mapa previsto no INM http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html coloca o algarve zona de Faro a VRSA com precipitação de 10 a 20 mm em 6 horas para amanhã a partir das 6 da manhã, gostaria que me confirmassem se o algarve amanhã vai ter chuva, granizo e trovoadas.



Quer o GFS quer o Hirlam coincidem com a precipitação e a localização.

Run's das 12z para as 12z de amanhã





Quanto a trovoada e granizo  Pelo menos o SSW mete trovoada aí na mesma zona sobre o mar, para dia 26 (00:00-24:00).






O Estofex tira-te a ti e a mim do mapa das Trovoadas. Se calhar fizemos mal a alguma velhinha e estamos de castigo.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2007 às 17:33)

Situação Sinóptica (Domingo, 27 de Maio de 2007): 

_"La depresión fría aislada en los niveles medios y altos de la troposfera, que durante estos días ha condicionado el tiempo de la Península provocando intensas tormentas, comienza a rellenarse quedando sólo ya una relativa inestabilidad en el Noreste peninsular. Sin embargo, la situación sinóptica en los próximos días va a estar marcada por la presencia de una depresión al Sur de las Islas Británicas que va a enviar frentes que ya desde hoy van a barrer el Norte de la Península provocando precipitaciones en el tercio Norte. En altura esta depresión se acompaña de una vaguada de aire frío con temperaturas de -25ºC a 5400 m de altitud. Así, hoy se espera que uno de los frentes asociados a esta depresión comience a entrar por la mañana por Galicia provocando precipitaciones que se irán extendiendo a lo largo del día por toda la cornisa cantábrica, País Vasco hasta alcanzar por la tarde los Pirineos y sector Norte del Valle del Ebro. En el resto de la Península comienzan a instalarse condiciones de estabilidad producto de la expansión del anticiclón atlántico sobre el Oeste peninsular. *Esta situación sinóptica de paso de frentes nubosos afectando al Norte peninsular y predominio de condiciones anticiclónicas en el Sur y Este va a perdurar como mínimo, durante la primera mitad de la próxima semana."[/*I]

Fonte: CEAMET_


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2007 às 15:25)

Para a Madeira os próximos dias deverão ser de alguma estabilidade, no entanto atendendo ao tempo de Nordeste, pode ocorrer nevoeiro nas zonas montanhosas e quem sabe, aguaceiros fracos nas vertentes norte (de origem orográfica). O Funchal poderá estar de céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Mai 2007 às 19:31)

segundo o meteociel preparem-se para a primeira grande vaga de calor ja apartir do dia 1 de junho!


----------



## Minho (29 Mai 2007 às 23:21)

Está confirmado. 

O calor regressa na próxima sexta-feira, mas pela tendência para o Anticiclone dos Açores se centrar sobre estas ilhas não me parece que vá durar muito, pelo menos no Norte...


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2007 às 01:28)

As coisas vão aquecer e de que maneira para a próxima semana, as temperaturas acima de 30ºC serão generalizadas por boa parte do país, e no vale do Guadiana acho que até se deverão ultrapassar os 40ºC  

Junho vai começar mais ou menos da mesma forma que têm sido todos os junhos dos últimos anos: tórrido!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mai 2007 às 12:54)

Segundo a meteogalicia será uma situação transitória!

*"Aínda que a vindeira semana comezará con influencia anticiclónica, con poucas nubes no ceo e temperaturas altas, a atmosfera comezará a inestabilizarse a partir de mediados da semana."*

Parece que apartir de quarta ou quinta feira a coisa muda outra vez, talvez para trovoadas, pois a probabilidade de precipitação será maior no interior! 
Será que vou ter uma benção das fitas molhada???   

O que dizem os modelos para dia 9???


----------



## Minho (31 Mai 2007 às 22:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Segundo a meteogalicia será uma situação transitória!
> 
> *"Aínda que a vindeira semana comezará con influencia anticiclónica, con poucas nubes no ceo e temperaturas altas, a atmosfera comezará a inestabilizarse a partir de mediados da semana."*
> 
> ...



Dia 9? Demasiado distante para se fiar...
A próxima semana será sem dúvida de calor temperaturas acima dos 30ºC em todo o interior do país já a partir de Domingo.


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 08:51)

As previsões para a Madeira indicam a predominancia de sol para os prôximos dia, influências do Anticiclone, que está "estacionado" bem perto da Madeira...


----------

